# Sulcata Hatchlings



## Arizona Sulcata (May 8, 2012)

What a great sight to see!


----------



## coreyc (May 8, 2012)

Congrats what great pics love the last one little heads poping out awesome


----------



## l0velesly (May 8, 2012)

AWWWW!! Look at all those cute little heads sticking out. That's so precious!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (May 8, 2012)

Ha ha great pics!!!


----------



## Katherine (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to the world egg babies!! I have some with the same birthday


----------



## dmarcus (May 8, 2012)

Thats a whole lot of babies popping out at the same time, congrats...


----------



## hlester22 (May 8, 2012)

Wow, what an amazing sight to see.


----------



## Tom (May 8, 2012)

Interesting that they are all pipping in the same direction. Toward the light.


----------



## Katherine (May 8, 2012)

Tom said:


> Interesting that they are all pipping in the same direction. Toward the light.



Great observation.


----------



## Jacob (May 8, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## wellington (May 8, 2012)

Great pics. Your going to be very busy with them all coming out together. Now that's sibling love


----------



## Zamric (May 8, 2012)

VERY KOOL!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (May 8, 2012)

Tom said:


> Interesting that they are all pipping in the same direction. Toward the light.



Actually they weren't all facing the same way. I faced them that way so I could see them as I open the incubator. This also helps them to not run into each other as they hatch.

It's hard to tell but there are actually 18 in this picture starting to hatch! All started on the same day which is crazy. Normally I get about 2 or 3 starting to hatch every day over a period of about 10 days. These guys all wanted to surprise me at the same time I guess!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (May 8, 2012)

Just checked... 23/26 were almost completely hatched. All within one day.


----------



## l0velesly (May 8, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> Just checked... 23/26 were almost completely hatched. All within one day.



Those little cuties must be dying to get out!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 8, 2012)

Great picture!


----------



## Laurie (May 9, 2012)

Synchronized hatching! Looks like it was planned to me  a hatchling flash mob!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (May 11, 2012)

Here a couple pics of them out of their shells!

Tried to fit them all in for their first soak but it didn't work out...





One day old.


----------



## Laurie (May 11, 2012)

OMG!! That is sweet!!


----------



## jason g. (May 11, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Synchronized hatching! Looks like it was planned to me  a hatchling flash mob!



That is so funny. 
They are so cute!!!!


----------



## Zamric (May 11, 2012)

Very Kool!


----------



## pebblelu (May 11, 2012)

They are so cute. Congrats.


----------



## lisalove (May 12, 2012)

Awww...it doesn't get any cuter than that! 
I want that one and that one and that one. Oh wait that one too!


----------



## Albinoboidsetc (May 13, 2012)

Too cool, I love hatching pics


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 11, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 11, 2012)

WOW! Great pictures. That would be so neat to watch! I think I would sit there for hours just watching them!


----------

